# Audi Q5 | Mosconi Zero4 | Gladen Aerospace | Mosconi 6to8



## brianscustomaudio (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Another install with great products:

Gladen Aerospace 3-way active front
Gladen Aerospace 2-way active rear
3x Mosconi Zero 4
3x Mosconi 6to8 with bluetooth streaming
2x Gladen SQX10


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

wow,really clean,that looked like carbon matt on that speaker ring,nice!this is the style of install that i like as well.thanks for the continuing visual stimuli!


----------



## 1nfinite (Apr 8, 2013)

Amazing build!

I was going to go for the Aerospace but wasent sure if they were worth the money, would be interesting if you done some kind of review.

I bought the CDT Eurosport instead, as know they will deliver what I am wanting.


----------



## brianscustomaudio (Jun 23, 2009)

We have made speaker rings out of carbon fibre because of the weight and strength.


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

that battery is huge. is that a pair of small batteries in parallel or just one big battery?


----------



## brianscustomaudio (Jun 23, 2009)

No it's just the factory battery.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Carbon cloth doesn't seem like it would be significantly lighter than FG cloth, but it looks cool none the less. Did you need to build them that shape to clear the door panel? 

Also, do you have any pics of how you made the grill for the subs? It came out super smooth. Even the indent for the logo or whatever came out sweet.

Jay


----------



## brianscustomaudio (Jun 23, 2009)

No not lighter than FG, but normaly we have them made out of stainless steel.

We build them this shape because of the air flow at the back of the speaker. With this shape the speaker sound more open.

I don't have any pics of making the grill. We made a MDF template and a insert. With a lot of force and the weight of a 2011 Dodge Ram we got it into this shape. The indent was made separately with a template and a hammer.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. Guess I'll have to borrow my GF's dad's 2003 GMC Sierra 3500 Diesel...since I only have a Kia Rio. lol

Great looking work.

Jay


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Very clean install!!!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love every picture that you've posted!
I love your "inverted" ring/backing on the woofer!
I love how simple/clean/German it is!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice very nice indeed. I love the Zero 4 on of the best amps have have used at any price range.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but I have a few questions as I am likely going to be buying a 2010/11 Q5 in the near future. 

What year is the Q5? Did you use a Mobridge MOST DA prior to the 6to8? If not how are you connecting the 6to8 to the stock amp/signal?

Thanks.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

jriggs said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I have a few questions as I am likely going to be buying a 2010/11 Q5 in the near future.
> 
> What year is the Q5? Did you use a Mobridge MOST DA prior to the 6to8? If not how are you connecting the 6to8 to the stock amp/signal?
> 
> Thanks.


Im most likely going to buy an Q5 myself 

It depends on the original radio. 
If you have MMI and navi or navi plus, then the rear amplifier is fed with most optical signal. 
But the radio concert or radio symphony (if i remember correctly) only have analog signal to the rear amp. 
From what I have read the mobridge most adapter is the best sounding solution and is a MUCH better alternative than to use high/low adapter or a radio with analog signal. 

I think I'm going to use mobrige digital to a mosconi 6to8, but have to sort out the volume control issue (don't want a separate volume controller)


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I love the Gladen Aerospace components... I wish we could (easily) get them, here in North America.

I've only ever heard the 20mm Aerospace tweeter, and I would confidently say that it is as impressive as the full-size Esotar2 110 tweeter!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sub box is so nice man


----------



## sdotjee (Sep 9, 2012)

What carpet is it you're using on the final cover.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

whoa! never seen that done before...so tape off, wax, do you then glue the mold cloth to the frame and then resin? 

this could come in handy...

and as usual, we are all NOT WORTHY!


----------

